# Best way to learn latin



## BrianLanier (Apr 18, 2004)

My birthday is coming up (April 23) and my wife and I want to learn latin together. What is the best resource for learning latin? I was looking at:

Ecce Romani
Cambridge Series
Oxford Latin Course
Primer on Ecclesiastical Latin and Dictionary of Ecclesiastical Latin

For those of you who know latin, what would you recommend?

Thank you,
Brian


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2004)

Allthough Im slowly learing norwegian I do find this cd-rom set to be quit useful in colloquial usage of the language its from topics entertainment 'instant imersion' you can find it at any costco or computer store.

Wintermute might have better suggestions. There is also whellocks which I think is quite popular.

http://www.arts.cuhk.edu.hk/Lexis/Wheelock-Latin/

Also:

http://www.nd.edu/~archives/latgramm.htm

And Again for fun:

http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/jod/augustine.html

(these have augustines writings in Latin)

Blade


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you blade for the suggestions!


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 18, 2004)

As a side note can someone tell me how to translate the phrase &quot;trust no one&quot; in latin. From what I have found the latin for trust is credo or fides and no one is nemo. How do I properly put those together to make the phrase trust no one. I have seen trust no human as &quot;Ne humanus crede&quot; so I am a little confused.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2004)

Your Welcome


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone else?

I really need to know soon, since someone else is buying these resourses and needs to order them ASAP... Thanks in advance to any of you &quot;latin buffs&quot; that reply.

Brian

[Edited on 4-19-2004 by BrianLanier]


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 19, 2004)

:repost:


[quote:acbb442d01]
Anyone else? 

I really need to know soon, since someone else is buying these resourses and needs to order them ASAP... Thanks in advance to any of you &quot;latin buffs&quot; that reply. 

Brian 
[/quote:acbb442d01]


----------



## Randall Pederson (Apr 19, 2004)

The best way to learn latin, in my opinion is to buy three books:

Cassel's Latin-English English-Latin Dictionary ($24.95)
Wheelock's Latin Grammar, 6e ($14.67)
A Comprehensive Guide to Wheelock's Latin Grammar ($29.00)

Trust no one would be 'Crede non' I think.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 20, 2004)

*Vulgate*

The latin St. Jerome uses in the Vulgate is more readable then one might think.
Iwould suggest starting with the Gospel of John


----------



## kceaster (Apr 20, 2004)

*Brian...*

If you don't mind perhaps an elementary approach, I can point you to some good resources that teach children how to use Latin. They are well done in my opinion, and a good primer for learning Latin.

You may find these resources here.

Again, these are primers. Each has about 25 lessons and review. At the end of the Latina Christiana II course, you will have learned quite a bit. Then, you may either go on to a higher discipline, like Wheelock's, or this site also sells Henle. I cannot yet recommend Henle, because I haven't seen it. Though, Latina Christiana is a great resource, so I can't imagine them recommending Henle if it is not a good follow on.

Enjoy,

KC


----------



## blhowes (Apr 20, 2004)

kc,
I was just wondering if you had tried any of the other courses at that site. The ones on logic look like they'd be interesting.
Bob


----------



## kceaster (Apr 26, 2004)

*Bob...*

[quote:091e3cbae7][i:091e3cbae7]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:091e3cbae7]
kc,
I was just wondering if you had tried any of the other courses at that site. The ones on logic look like they'd be interesting.
Bob [/quote:091e3cbae7]

We plan to do logic and rhetoric from that site. I don't personally have the materials, but having done the Latin from them, they seem like an excellent resource.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 6, 2006)

What are your thoughts on the following courses:

Chronicles: Learn Latin as Jefferson Learned it (Thank you Ryan  )

Wheelock's Latin (Thank you Ryan  )

Rosetta Stone


----------



## MW (Sep 6, 2006)

It depends on the kind of trust intended. If it is the idea of good faith then you would use fides. The universal "no one" would be expressed by "mundo nulla."

Definitely Wheelock is a sound start philologically, and the Cambridge series could be used to get more into the flow of the language and broaden vocabulary.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2006)

Best way to learn latin. Travel through the space/time continuum to ancient Rome and learn by immersion. BTW, watch out for Nero, he's crazy.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 4, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> What are your thoughts on the following courses:
> 
> Chronicles: Learn Latin as Jefferson Learned it (Thank you Ryan  )
> 
> ...



Bueller?


----------

